# how hard



## jwelectric (Sep 11, 2013)

I know to some this is a silly question but to someone who doesn’t know the difference between CPVC and PVC I think it is a fair question.

How hard is the inspector’s test? Could someone without any experience in plumbing pass it easily?


----------



## rshuey (Sep 11, 2013)

One's white, one's not. I would say read a few books first, shadow a few plumbers.


----------



## Moscow (Sep 11, 2013)

The IPC test was not to hard but you still need to be familer with plumbing. Now the UPC one was a pain when I took it, it was 2hr open book 2hr close book and lucky for me I am a jouneyman plumber and was in the field for 10 years. However there is lots of rules-of-thumb in plumbing which can get you into trouble when taking a test.

Good Luck


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think you sould at least take a ICC class on plumbing.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 11, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> How hard is the inspector’s test? Could someone without any experience in plumbing pass it easily?


Are you asking about the ICC certification? Read the book, take an open book test, no experience necessary. But, don't forget your $$ for the book and test.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 11, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> I know to some this is a silly question but to someone who doesn’t know the difference between CPVC and PVC I think it is a fair question.How hard is the inspector’s test? Could someone without any experience in plumbing pass it easily?


No harder than comprehending grounding and bonding. Waste and vents would be the equivalent but not as hard.

Load calculations for drainage fixture units and water flow rate of fixtures = load calculations not as hard.

Back flow preventers and air gaps, similar to GFI and arc fault.

PVC versus CPVC would be like SE versus NM similar but  only allowed for specific purpose.

 Electrical is definitely harder than plumbing but knowing how to find an article and how to apply it give someone in a specific discipline an advantage when venturing into another.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2013)

*{ ? }*

If you're not familiar with the various aspects of the plumbing field,

it may be a little harder for you......Some people just have a certain

knack for understanding a particular trade area, morseo than

another trade area.

As ***Rick18071*** has recommended, ...taking a plumbing class that

actually teaches / uses the codes you are attempting to understand

and administer, will greatly help you out, IMO, ...moreso than

shadowing a plumber in the field..........Plumbers in the field might

actually instruct you to bite your fingernails........D`OH !!

Some classes will teach the plumbing career field, but may not be

using the ICC books to do that !..........Recommend that you be

selective on any classes you may want to take.

*{ ? }*


----------



## RJJ (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes they could pass the test! First you need to learn the book and have some basic plumbing understanding. The test is directed towards being able to read and find an answer in 2minutes or less.

It does not make you an inspector or a plumber. It just says you are certified.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2013)

Uncle Bob is retiring maybe you can get him to tutor you when he is not fishing or building his house. Wait he can bring his house to you and you can wire it and watch him plumb it while he tutors you.

I took mine on the old SBCCI plumbing code. I did take a 4 day class taught by SBCCI and it was tough. If I remember correctly it was open book 4 hours and there where some calculations in it.

I have had 3 employees with no plumbing experience pass the ICC plumbing commercial and residential their first time they took them and all they did was study the code book.


----------



## mjesse (Sep 11, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> The test is directed towards being able to read and find an answer in 2 minutes or less.It does not make you an inspector or a plumber. It just says you are certified.


Reinforcing the "value" of ICC certs

FWIW, one of the few things the State of Illinois has going for it, is it's Plumbing License Law.

Must serve a 4 year apprenticeship under a licensed plumber, and test for a license. Test is very thorough. There are also CE requirements to maintain the license. Only licensed plumbers can secure permit for plumbing work, and must have a license to inspect.

State also has it's own Plumbing Code.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 12, 2013)

Mjesse: It is most likely a good law. So I agree on the surface. I have several plumbers that I inspect quite often. Their work is excellent and quite often I say to myself what am I here to inspect for. On the other hand, there a so many that just produce slop.

We have lost a great deal with the lack of trade schools and thus contractors just hire warm bodies. They themselves have little knowledge of what they are doing. The 4 years of apprenticeship to me would be just an employer having control over cheap labor.

I would feel better if it was formal training with a combination of classroom and field experience.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Sep 12, 2013)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Mjesse: It is most likely a good law. So I agree on the surface. I have several plumbers that I inspect quite often. Their work is excellent and quite often I say to myself what am I here to inspect for. On the other hand, there a so many that just produce slop.We have lost a great deal with the lack of trade schools and thus contractors just hire warm bodies. They themselves have little knowledge of what they are doing. The 4 years of apprenticeship to me would be just an employer having control over cheap labor.
> 
> I would feel better if it was formal training with a combination of classroom and field experience.


Most states do have a 4 year apprenticeship program for trades that require classroom and 8k on the job training with a one to one ratio of apprentice to journeyman. The problem with that is there is no enforcement of the requirements. So a contractor will have possibly one journeyman and 20 or more apprentices and no direct supervision by the master license holder.

I even have knowledge of contractors establishing bogus training programs to circumvent the required training and allows individuals to bypassing the required testing after the 4 years and acquire a state journeyman license.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Gregg: What you say is so true. For the most part for plumbing the 4 years is old school. The products and pipe have changed and so should the requirements. Making bogus training programs is just about cheap labor for the plumber. This is where the whole thing breaks down. Most of the plumbers with long time cards around here went to a vo tech or trade school, plus work in the field. Took a test and got a license.


----------



## ndaniels (Sep 17, 2013)

To answer your question I would say Yes


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 25, 2013)

jwelectric,

Why do I feel that you have seen something in the field that makes you ask the question? "How hard is the plumbing inspector's test?"

Have you seen CPVC used for conduit? something else get by the inspector?

pc1


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 26, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> jwelectric, Why do I feel that you have seen something in the field that makes you ask the question? "How hard is the plumbing inspector's test?"
> 
> Have you seen CPVC used for conduit? something else get by the inspector?
> 
> pc1


 Thinking about taking it


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 26, 2013)

jwelectric,

Sorry, I was way off base.

I used flash cards and tried to read a little of the IRC and IPC each night and that worked for me for the residential inspectors test. Did'nt ace it, but passed.

It helps to ask plumbers in the field questions too!

Good luck!

pc1


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 26, 2013)

The ICC Exams are on the code book; but in Texas a Plumbing Inspector's License is given by the Texas State Board of Plumbing Examiners; is manditory to inspect within the state; and not open book.  They use use both the Upc and ICC to take questions from.  

For the ICC Exams it is a good idea to "learn the book" and where and how to find the answers quickly.  Tabs in the the book are used by a lot people to help get to the right section quickly.  You should learn how to size pipe; water, sanitary, and gas piping.  Also learn the the fittings (sanitary fittings have different names).

The bright side is that exams are based on new installations.  Learn to read plumbing plans.  There are practice exams and study guides you can get.  If your serious; don't wait for someone else the pay your way.  Buy the study material, pay for the seminars and the cost of the exams if you have to; I did.  The licenses and certification I have "are mine".  When you leave one place and go to another you take them with you; so I don't expect any organization to pay for them.

If you want to be an inspector as a vocation; please get all the certifications you can.  They are who you are as far as the people hiring are conserned.  When I came to Oklahoma, I submitted my ICC certifications to the state board and recieved an Unlimited Residential/Commercial state license; which means I am state qualified to inspect both commercial and residential Framing, Plumbing, Electrical, and Mechanical.  Ain't many of us in the state.  The ICC certification is the way to go.  Even if you should go to a state where they require you to take their local test; your way ahead with having ICC certification as far as code knowledge is conserned; and don't think for a moment I am pro-ICC; because I'm not; but those certifcations will pay big dividends in your future if you want to be an inspector or a Building Official.

Uncle Bob


----------

